# behringer Feedback destroyer question???



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello shackters

I had a question for you all... 

So recently i was looking at adding a behringer Feedback destroyer to my system along with my samson s-converter and onkyo tx-607 i heard the Feedback destroyer, will take alot of unnecessary noise and also can act as a eq for my samson as a high pass filter. Ok thanks guys.

KrazyBassKevin


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

So what's the question? All I see is a run on sentence.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Kevin,

Yeah, like Raven said, whatever it is you're trying to tell us didn't come through. Can you try again?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

a) I think that he is simply asking if the Behringer Feedback Destroyer electronic EQ would get rid of unnecessary noise if plug into his system in conjunction with his Onkyo TX-SR607 receiver and Samsung S-Convertor. 
b) And if it will act as an equalizer with high pass filtering with his Samsung S-Convertor.

Personally from what I know, I'll say yes.

* Am I right at guessing his two-part question , and am I right with my answer?


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

You bob are exactly correct, run on are not i didnt think grammar was a biggie ahha LOL but thanks bob 

Basically im asking if the feedback destroyer is any good for uneccesary noise, for my fi q/ep4000 setup

Can the Destroyer work as a high pass as well?

Thanks CrazyBassKevin


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol, Hi Kevin, it was really simple to read your request.

As for the definitive answer, I'll pass this task to Wayne, as I don't personally used this electronic EQ.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Basically im asking if the feedback destroyer is any good for uneccesary noise, for my fi q/ep4000 setup


I assume you intend to use it for the main speakers? The BFD is noisy, so it makes no sense to use a noisy component as a solution to noise. What exactly is in your set up? 



> Can the Destroyer work as a high pass as well?


An equalizer has bandpass filters. A crossover should be used for high or low pass filters.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

this would be for a Fi Q 18 thats in approx. 20ft^3

I was told that a good eq helps with the overall sounds and can reduce certain frequencies?

Would a Reckhorn b-2 do the job and the high pass filter and a voltage increaser like the samson s-converter just with the filters?

Thanks KrazyBassKevin


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The B2 will do the high pass filter, but it is not a signal booster.

Maybe it would be better to get a amp with lower sensitivity, so that your receiver could drive it without the S-convert? 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Well a onkyo 607 doesnt have enough voltage to balance and unbalanec equipment so i need a boaster i guess the Samson is fine for now


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

KrazyBassKevin said:


> Well a onkyo 607 doesnt have enough voltage to balance and unbalanec equipment so i need a boaster i guess the Samson is fine for now


But the Onkyo TX-SR607 does not have preouts, only for the Subwoofer and Height channels, right?
Would that be a limiting factor?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I think he _is_ using it for a subwoofer...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought of that, right after I clicked on the 'submit reply' button of my post. 

* And I also know that some people use it for their main speakers.

TY Wayne for confirming it.

Regards,
Bob

-> By the way, really like the picture in your signature; an acoustic bass, and an electric one, cool.
... Reminds me the DTS opening in some DVDs, with the sound of strings inside a Yamaha piano... very cool indeed.
Everytime I look at it, it plays again in my head, and I just feel the movie is about to start...


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes for a subwoofer sorry ive been really busy latly, i just recently saw a guy with a BFD and i asked to see if id be any good for me/

Thanks KrazyBassKevin


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, just keep busy Kevin; as long it makes sense, and the results are sound... :bigsmile:

Bob


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

KrazyBassKevin said:


> Yes for a subwoofer sorry ive been really busy latly, i just recently saw a guy with a BFD and i asked to see if id be any good for me/
> 
> Thanks KrazyBassKevin


Do you use REW or other room measurement software? The BFD won't do you much good if you don't have a frequency sweep of your room to see where the peaks and dips are. 

I use a BFD combined with a 20 Hz Harrison Labs F-mod high pass filter for my subwoofer. The only downside is 20 Hz is the lowest F-mod they make so if you are looking at anything below that the F-mod won't work for you. It is cheap though, I think 20 bucks for two filters.


----------



## kevin (Jan 30, 2010)

I also have a onkyo 607 and I am getting a ep4000 to run my subs .
Q: what is the best rca to xlr adapter? I was thinking the art cleanbox with the mod.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have an Onkyo 876 connected to a BFD 1100 model and a Behringer EP4000 amp and don't have any signal issues. I do however get alot lower signal when the BFD is connected. Would the other input level of +4 give me more. Is there any noticable difference in volume with using the -10 or +4 input settings.
cheers

graham


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

kevin said:


> I also have a onkyo 607 and I am getting a ep4000 to run my subs .
> Q: what is the best rca to xlr adapter? I was thinking the art cleanbox with the mod.


If you use a Samson S-Convert instead of the ART, you won't need a modification.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

gperkins_1973 said:


> I have an Onkyo 876 connected to a BFD 1100 model and a Behringer EP4000 amp and don't have any signal issues. I do however get alot lower signal when the BFD is connected.


No doubt the result of cutting filters...



> Would the other input level of +4 give me more. Is there any noticable difference in volume with using the -10 or +4 input settings.


No, switching to +4 will get you lower meter readings. There is no difference in _output levels_ between the two settings, it just changes the BFD’s internal gain structure (+4 would allow it to accept the much-higher signal levels that would be present in a PA system). As long as you get a healthy reading on your meters with the loudest bass passages, you’re fine.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## kevin (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you for the info.
After some looking I have found the s-converter to be the best buy.

Has anyone seen it for less than $49 free ship/ new in the box / no tax ( I live in GA)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can't say that I have. You might want to check this and other Forum's "For Sale" ads. They're pretty scarce on eBay, only seen one used one in the past 2 months. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

